# Famous ensemble bands of this century?



## john77eipe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new here. :tiphat: I'm looking for buying some classical music cds (solo piano and ensembles).
I have never really bought one before.

I went to a book store. Found recordings of Beethoven,... was wondering if these are recreations of the old recordings.

Please name me famous ensemble musical bands of this century. I like to hear new recordings rather than originals (they sound great on HT systems) 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## john77eipe (Nov 21, 2010)

Please guys... anyone. please name a few...


----------

